# 2013 Cruze oil smell from heater



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Start by opening the hood and looking for oil being thrown about.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Antifreeze or antifreeze-like smell happens. Oil smell? That's different. 

But the car does have a tendency to pick up smells from the engine compartment.


----------



## bhcity (Jan 17, 2018)

I recently had my 2012 Cruze LT in the shop for various problems, from a vacuum leak coming from the PCV in the valve cover to a leaking turbo oil feed line, which they said was causing an order when the heater was on. Hope this helps.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Good Luck!

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Change your cabin air filter.


----------



## JayJay88 (Jul 31, 2020)

Check your valve cover (The whole valve cover. NOT THE GASKET)it has a built-in PCV valve which will cause high intake pressure if it's clogged and you cannot unclog it you have to buy a valve cover. It will cause a poisonous odor during a idol. Like burning oil. We tried everything. It also would sometimes make the turbo Mount function. Also this was a 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4 turbo. I believe it's the same for the 1.8 engines as well and probably many other GM newer engines There's also a permanent fix for it because it apparently happens a lot I'll put the link below... Anyways I Hope this helps!! ☮✌😎






PCV Fix kit 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4T


A couple of things done to my Cruze, installed the aftermarket pcv relocation kit and made a hose to replace the fragile corrugated vacuum line that goes from the turbo to the engine. Also had to put a new valve cover on because when the PCV fails inside the intake manifold it pops the...



www.bobistheoilguy.com


----------

